# SkyFILES: The HDTV Conundrum



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"most consumers don't know the difference 
between HDTV setsand they're not sure how
they'll get HD programming in the first place."*

by Michael Hopkins [email protected]

As satellite TV continues to make its push towards more
HDTV, more and more consumers are going to check 
out the program offerings, set-top boxes and - of course
- HDTV sets.

But are they going to get all of the information they need
when they visit the show-room floor of the local consumer
electronics outlet?

Both DirecTV and DISH Network are reaching out to consumers
about their respective high-def offerings. DISH Network boasts
about its lineup being the biggest in the pay-TV business and
DirecTV is gaining a lot of attention for its local high-def channel
push.

And the companies know the promotional efforts are not enough.
They know the message delivered in the aisles of televisions
sets at the local mall is just as important as delivering the HDTV
goods via satellite.

More often than not, consumers looking for an HDTV set are
going into a CE outlet nearly blind. Not only do most consumers
not know the difference between various HDTV sets, they're
not sure how they'll get HDTV programming in the first place.

We've been told there are consumers who look at buying
an HDTV set thinking that once they turn it on at home, 
everything they get through the display will be in HD. 
They don't know that a good number of local 
broadcasters aren't in high-def yet, and if the stations are 
delivering HDTV they'll probably need an off-air 
antenna to get the signal. And these folks probably don't
know they'll need to get an HDTV-ready set-top box and
purchase HDTV programming from a cable or satellite 
TV operator in order to get the "whole picture."

The satellite TV companies are doing their best to 
de-mystify the HDTV purchase process. They're more 
than happy to explain HDTV technology and 
programming in person, via their Web sites or on the 
phone.

It's the sales force on the show room floor that has the 
important job of educating the average consumer about 
HDTV. This crew needs to be less worried about making
a buck and more concerned about explaining the 
programming offerings, cable/satellite TV options for 
receiving high-def and HD sets.

If the sales force doesn't attempt to explain HDTV at a 
simple level, consumers will be returning more HD sets
than they are buying.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

